# Wie kann ich die Eisdicke messen?



## koifischfan (1. Feb. 2010)

In der Nähe des Belüftungsloches kann man es noch mit der Hand versuchen. Aber sonst. 
Ist es unter Styropur tatsächlich dünner als ohne?


----------



## Mercedesfreund (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie kann ich die Eisdicke messen?*

..unter Styrodur ist gar kein Eis..


----------



## Christine (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie kann ich die Eisdicke messen?*

Hallo Koifischfan,

wie wäre es, wenn Du Dir langsam mal so ein paar Grundregeln der Höflichkeit angewöhnen würdest. Eine freundliches "Hallo" und ein Gruß zum Abschied (kann man in der Signatur automatisieren) würde vielleicht so manchen User eher zu einer Antwort motivieren.


----------



## maritim (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie kann ich die Eisdicke messen?*

hallo koifischfan,

nehme einen draht und biege ihn unten zu einem winkel.
dann schiebst du den draht in die eisfreie stelle und drehst den winkel in richtung eis.
wenn du nun den draht nach oben ziehst, dann hast du den anschlag für die untere eisdecke. somit hast du die stärke der eisdecke ermittelt.

ich schließe mich im übrigen den worten von christine an.
man antwortet einem user viel lieber, wenn er mit namen angesprochen werden kann.
ein hallo und eine verabschiedung motivieren  die user zum antworten.


----------

